# Spearfishing Sunday



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Chris,

Going to Texas to pick up my wife. Had you called me earlier, I would have told her to catch a plane. :moon Have fun and letme know how it went.

P.S. If you shoot that humomgous AJ with that shaft stuck in it.... remember, that's the one that broke my shockline lasy week. By the way, lay off Clay-Doh's sandwiches. Ooops! I guess I spilled the beans. oke

Vlado


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Your really going diving in 3-5's? How big is your boat?


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

tip to tail it is 33 ft 7 inches.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

its not as big as he thinks. sorry chris i have to do say it.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *flynurse (9/13/2008)*its not as big as he thinks. sorry chris i have to do say it.


Chris and I have been out in worse seas before in his 21'. His boat will do fine in 3-5' seas.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

hell you probably wont even spill youre coffee in that boat of his.

What a great op. be first on a great deep spot just after a storm blows all the big fish in.

Just remember

If youre not afraid to shoot it, its just not big enough.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont worry Orion...I knew it was Chris did that. This is now the 3rd time he has ate some of my sandwiches like a rat!:moon


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Clay-Doh.

At least Chris didn't eat the whole sandwich. Are you diving with Chris today? If so, hide your sandwiches.









Vlado


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Did you boys go?

*TODAY*
SOUTH WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS DECREASING TO 10 TO 15 KNOTS IN
THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 4 TO 7 FEET DECREASING TO 3 TO 5 FEET


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Chris had very wishful thinking on getting out today.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Had to cancel. 7 ft seas.

Gonna try it again next weekend


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck. I have to go to Montgomery next weekend.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *craasch210 (9/14/2008)*Had to cancel. 7 ft seas.
> 
> Gonna try it again next weekend


Chris,

Save my spot.

Vlado


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

You still need a diver?


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes I will post up the trip tomorrow. It will Be saturday or Sunday

Chris


----------

